# How to CREATE an EMT Program???



## RanchoEMT (Feb 22, 2012)

If i wanted to start an EMT Program, how would i go about doing that? Anybody know how or have experience with such?
(24yo EMT, California, 911 experience, more info upon request)


----------



## R99 (Feb 22, 2012)

We introduced a totally new program in 2008 for our EMTs called the diploma in ambulance practice to replace the old certificate 

not sure if this is the sort of thing you are looking for but if I can help with any specifics id be glad to


----------



## Anjel (Feb 22, 2012)

Are you an IC?


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 22, 2012)

Gonna depend highly on the location. We're in the process right now.

Generally, get an instructor staff,  a location and equipment, a medical director, clinical agreements (which are a cast iron b!tch to get signed) and state approval. Then advertise for students in an already saturated (CA) market.

Your looking at a sizable upfront investment for a couple thousand profit. Not exactly a get rich quick scheme.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 22, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Gonna depend highly on the location. We're in the process right now.
> 
> Generally, get an instructor staff,  a location and equipment, a medical director, clinical agreements (which are a cast iron b!tch to get signed) and state approval. Then advertise for students in an already saturated (CA) market.
> 
> Your looking at a sizable upfront investment for a couple thousand profit. Not exactly a get rich quick scheme.



Or get a sponsor. Hospital maybe? 

But a program would benefit from having EMT and Paramedic classes.

I suggeat the OP become a paramedic first. Maybe even a business agree.


----------



## MedicBrew (Feb 23, 2012)

RanchoEMT said:


> If i wanted to start an EMT Program, how would i go about doing that? Anybody know how or have experience with such?
> (24yo EMT, California, 911 experiences, more info upon request)



No disrespect, please don't take offense, but if you need to ask such a generic question regarding this subject you probably shouldn't, BUT...

It will entirely depend on your state oversight. Most states are governed by their state's department of health. Some have a standalone entity that oversees the statues, rules and regs. Do you need a state license / permit? It is extremely expensive to start up a program, even at the basic level. Course texts, instructor texts, and A/V equipment alone is a few thousand dollars. Your state should have a minimum equipment list somewhere in the regs. According to OSHA, Medical training equipment cannot be or every have been used for clinical patient care. So It’s all new gear you’ll need.  Do you have to be an AHA regional facility member?  You will need insurance for your class room and facilities, malpractice insurance if your students are required to complete clinicals. Preceptor agreements / contracts for each agency and hospital that you choose to utilize. As such, retain an attorney! Remember you are libel for your instruction as well as any screw up that your students will inevitably do. Had a basic student try to perform a digital bowel impaction reduction WITHOUT lube and no assistance. ED staff said they heard a yell, followed by the student exiting the room with a finger of his glove missing from his index finger and an OMG look on his face. Another program had a student administer liquid Tylenol IVP if you can believe that. 

My best advice, I've been an instructor for over 12 yrs, is get involved in a program that is already established. This will give you the insight you need, as well as let you see what not to do. Get affiliated with a college or university so you students will have access to college credits for their efforts. This may require the Course Coordinator be at least a BS or equivalent. Call any programs around you. Most instructors are forthcoming with their knowledge and experience. 

Sorry for the long post, but thats just what I could think of right now, theres lots more to consider. 

Good luck, and be careful what you wish for, you just may get it.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 23, 2012)

If I were you id get certified as an ALS provider, Course IC, ACLS, PALS and CPR instructor.

baby steps.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 23, 2012)

...and a lawyer.


----------



## RanchoEMT (Feb 23, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> If I were you id get certified as an ALS provider, Course IC, ACLS, PALS and CPR instructor.
> 
> baby steps.



Working on it(AHA, what a pain in the ***).... What is "Course IC"


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 23, 2012)

RanchoEMT said:


> Working on it(AHA, what a pain in the ***).... What is "Course IC"



Course instructor coordinator.

and yes I am an AHA BLS instructor and it is certainly a pain in the ***.

Try getting ACLS or PALS and you will really feel their wraith.


----------



## medicdan (Feb 23, 2012)

Course I/C is a state designation as an EMS instructor, not only well versed in course material (and specific state statutes for curriculum), but also pedagogy, and state policies re: training program requirements, paperwork submission requirements, etc.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Feb 23, 2012)

Just keep in mind that unless you are sponsored by a hospital, the hospital you contract with for clinicals is going to be exceedingly bad about getting them scheduled for your students. You will need to twist their arms.


----------

